# Heat press vinyl over screen print



## Rick Q.

Hello all!

It has been some time since my last post. 

My question: 

If it possible to heat pressed vinyl designs over a Tshirt screen printed with 4 color process and or a few spot color print? Plastisol of waterbased?


Thank in advanced!

Rick Q.


----------



## lben

Well, I just pressed a vinyl design on top of a plastisol print and it worked, so the answer to your question is yes - on plastisol.


----------



## Rick Q.

Thank lben!

I also wonder about the longevity of the vinyl on a plastisol screen print? As long as a customer hang dries will the heat pressed and cut vinyl adhere long enough for good customer satisfaction?

Best!

Rick


----------



## lben

Rick Q. said:


> Thank lben!
> 
> I also wonder about the longevity of the vinyl on a plastisol screen print? As long as a customer hang dries will the heat pressed and cut vinyl adhere long enough for good customer satisfaction?
> 
> Best!
> 
> Rick


Well, I'll toss it in the washer on the dirty cotton cycle and then bake it in the dryer and I'll get back to you.


----------



## lben

Well I wasn't expecting this... The vinyl is stuck tight to the plastisol and the foil transfer. However, it is peeling off the cotton! Go figure. I'm thinking I didn't have enough pressure on the press because the unprinted on cotton was lower than the rest of the material and obviously didn't get the same amount of pressure. Hmm I'll have to keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Rick Q.

Iben: thank you for doing the test! And, that is an interesting discovery. 

Hmmm, I wonder if heat press would do better over a water based print? Or soft touch plastisol?

Thank you again for sharing this!

The research continues.... 

There has to be a way! 

-Rick


----------



## lben

I just think I didn't have enough pressure on the press. I can iron vinyl on with a normal iron and have them stick to cotton. The only time I've had problem with vinyl not sticking is when I haven't used enough pressure.


----------



## cottonmine

Hi,
Yes. I have tried it and it was successful. Make sure t-shirts are pre heated and there are no dust or powder particles. It will affect the bonding between vinyl and t-shirts.


----------



## skulldoom

yes,i did it


----------



## alin3117

Rick Q. said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been some time since my last post.
> 
> My question:
> 
> If it possible to heat pressed vinyl designs over a Tshirt screen printed with 4 color process and or a few spot color print? Plastisol of waterbased?
> 
> 
> Thank in advanced!
> 
> Rick Q.


I always do this way over waterbase printing,it's no problem.On the t's,I heated vinyl then peel off the plastic,put a telfon sheet on vinyl image and heated again for 5-10secs.


----------



## INKJESS

I know this is an old post but I don't see much info on this subject of heat transfering over a screen printed area or vice/versa. Here's what happened when we tried it.
I have a friend who owns a graphics company and his design is very detailed. He asked me if I could screen print all his info, etc.. then he would heat transfer his design above it. When he tried the heat transfer the plastisol print smugged. So apparently this can't be done with plastisol?
A local merchant showed up at my shop and asked if I could do some shirts like the one he was wearing so he could retail his own line. Looking at his shirt I could see someone heat transfered over a screen print. Maybe it wasn't plastisol, I assumed it was. So, there does seem to be a way. Maybe it heat transfered then screen printed, has anyone tried this with success?


----------



## valleyboy_1

Here's a video of this being done with glitter flake over a plastisol transfer. Got me wondering, hmmmm

Adding CAD-CUT Glitter Flake to a Heat Applied Transfer - YouTube


----------



## Monster Press

thanks for this information


----------

